# Should I upgrade to variable speed?



## MickA (20 Nov 2007)

I have had good service from my Record CL3 lathe, should I take an opportunity to upgrade it to variable speed, with the upgrade kit? 
Having never had variable speed is it better. I only use my lathe as a recreational hobby.


----------



## PowerTool (20 Nov 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum  

Having gone from 4-speed pulley-change to 10-speed indexed,I would say yes - having to change the drive belt to change speeds meant that I didn't change speeds  
10 speeds available by just moving a handle means that I _do_ use them,which definitely makes turning easier and more pleasurable.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (20 Nov 2007)

I personally think that variable speed is a real boon to ease of use of a lathe, be it wood or metal working, whether it is more cost effective or best option for you to upgrade your existing lathe or go the extra mile and put the money towards a different model machine upgrade (new or second hand) depends on your personal feelings regarding future use and available budget, the fact that you are considering improving the ease of use of the machine indicates to some extent to me that you may be joining the steep climb to the top of a very slippy slope.

One comment I have about the Record electronic speed control, I personally do not like the control box strapped to the motor, I think this is one cost-cut too far, and is not ideal to have to reach over a rotating piece to actuate, but that is only a personal view, others are obviously OK with the setup.


----------



## Taffy Turner (20 Nov 2007)

Mick,

I have a Record CL4, which is effectively what your CL3 would become if you fit a variable speed kit. It is a nice lathe to use, and I have turned pieces up to 24" in diameter by 3" thick with no problems whatsoever (other than lifting them on in the first place!!!) :roll: 

My previous lathe was a 5 speed belt change job, and I find the variable speed to be a huge benefit. It makes the whole turning experience much more pleasurable.

It is particularly useful when turning off-balance items, as you can play around with the speed to find the optimum to reduce vibration, and then as you get the work piece more balanced, you can up the speed accordingly.

IMHO, if you can afford the upgrade, you won't regret it.

I agree with Chas's comments about the variable speed unit on the CL4 being in a bit of a dopey place, but I would guess that if you are upgrading, than you could mount the control box more or less where you like.

FWIW, there are other companies making a variable speed kit that will fit the CL3 which may be cheaper than buying the Record one - try doing a Google search, but Speed Genie is one that springs to mind.

Good luck with whichever option you decide to take.

Regards

Gary

Edit - PS - Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Newbie_Neil (20 Nov 2007)

Mick

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## CHJ (20 Nov 2007)

Taffy Turner":3cyvdhnw said:


> .......I agree with Chas's comments about the variable speed unit on the CL4 being in a bit of a dopey place, but I would guess that if you are upgrading, than you could mount the control box more or less where you like.



May be fixed to the motor is the only option with the Record upgrade as I suspect the 3ph motor/control unit comes as a complete package.

Belated Welcome to the Forum* Mick*.


----------



## Blister (20 Nov 2007)

Is it full variable speed or do you still have to move belts ?

If its full variable speed the YES


----------



## Russell (20 Nov 2007)

Electronic variable speed will give more control better torque and horse power - certainly gets my vote


----------



## MickA (21 Nov 2007)

Thanks for your comments all the information has been really useful in helping me.
What a tremendous forum this is. I only found it this week. Have looked at the American woodturning online site for months but never felt it was suited to me.
Looking forward to the Harrogate Show this weekend.

Regards
Mick


----------



## Woodmagnet (21 Nov 2007)

Welcome to the forum Mick. ccasion5:


----------



## Paul.J (21 Nov 2007)

Hello Mick and welcome  
I had the Record DML 24 that i was going to upgrade to a variable speed,and a rotating head,but as i remember it worked out just as cheap to buy a new Perform CCBL lathe,which is what i did and what a difference it made.
I think the Perform was a better lathe than the Record for me anyway.
The variable speed made turning more pleasurable.  
Paul.J.


----------



## NickWelford (22 Nov 2007)

My Robert Sorby lathe has full variable speed and retains the pulleys. I use it on the large pulley most of the time giving a great top speed, but with large unbalanced items I change down to the smallest pulley, giving huge torque at the low range of of speeds. Best of both worlds.
Pity they stopped making the lathe, but the cost was ridiculous.


----------



## TEP (22 Nov 2007)

Hi *Mick*, welcome to the mad house.  

Variable speed is very nice, and useful, BUT IT IS NOT ESSENTIAL to turn wood. If you are happy with your existing lathe stick with it the lathe doesn't make a better turner. BUT if you have the cash and the inclination I would go ahead. I have already fitted variable speed to my two lathes, but my work is no better than it was before I had variable speed. It has just made me lazy now I don't have to change belts. :lol: 

I also agree with what was said above about the control box fitted onto the motor, I would rather see the box as a separate unit fitted else where. I don't like the idea of any vibration effecting the controls if you have a unbalanced piece of wood spinning round.


----------



## MickA (22 Nov 2007)

Many thanks for the additional comments. What a great forum.

Mick.


----------

